# Kann man in DB2 gegen ein XML-Schema prüfen?



## ebruss17 (23. Feb 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in der DB2-Datenbank eine XML-Spalte mit XML-Daten hinterlegt. Für dieses XML habe ich auch ein XSD-Schema definiert. Kann ich denn in DB2 gegen das XSD-Schema prüfen lassen? Gibt es dafür einen Statement oder wie macht man das? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar. Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Joose (24. Feb 2015)

Hier ein Link dazu Manage XML Schemas in DB2, Part 1: Manage XML schemas and validate XML data

Dort steht genau beschrieben wie man ein XML Schema in der Datenbank hinterlegen kann, außerdem findest du dann auch gleich ein Beispiel wie man bei einem INSERT gegen das Schema validiert.


----------

